

Newspapers and Thinking the Unthinkable - bootload
http://www.shirky.com/weblog/2009/03/newspapers-and-thinking-the-unthinkable/

======
hga
" _When reality is labeled unthinkable, it creates a kind of sickness in an
industry. Leadership becomes faith-based...._ "

A very interesting look into what happened/is happening to an industry faced
with a disruptive innovation (newspapers etc. and the net).

